# hyper extension



## TallAdam85 (Apr 4, 2004)

:waah:  Well, for the last month or so my left knee and left elbow have been relay bugging me and making popping sounds off and on but I still trained cause I thought it was nothing so finally last week I though OK something is not right so I went and they say I hyper extend them both and to take a week or so off so that it does not become a life long injury. What's the fast's and best way to a recorvy?

 Also if ur wondering my knee when i landed during a high jump kick and my elbow in an arm bar

thanks


----------



## Seig (Apr 4, 2004)

Thread moved to appropriate forum.
Seig
MT Admin


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 4, 2004)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> :waah: Well, for the last month or so my left knee and left elbow have been relay bugging me and making popping sounds off and on but I still trained cause I thought it was nothing so finally last week I though OK something is not right so I went and they say I hyper extend them both and to take a week or so off so that it does not become a life long injury. What's the fast's and best way to a recorvy?
> 
> Also if ur wondering my knee when i landed during a high jump kick and my elbow in an arm bar
> 
> thanks


In my experience, take the time off to heal. Do not go half or light, take it off.  Go slow when you get back to training, and and if it a while, then looking into some muscle training for any atrophy htat might have ocurred. In particular your quads. Walkinf will build the exterior back up, you will need to swim or do special exercises for the interior quad. Having that exterior stronger than the interor can cause it's own problems later on of not have the right balance or pull and you will be "weak" in a certain motion or range.

Listen to a sports doctor or those who have been there.
:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks rich


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 4, 2004)

I would also suggest a brace when you do go back to training, thats what the NP at the E.R. told me to do for my knee when I did that.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 4, 2004)

just a basic cheap mejiers brace ?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 5, 2004)

Anything to support the knee; if there's no meniscal damage of fibular head displacement, the hard core ones with seel hinges on the side are unecessary.  TAKE THE TIME OFF.  I got a lot of my MA injuries back in the day, when you were considered a pansie for not showing up and training as hard as you could, despite the sprains/strains. "Trained through" multiple joint injuries,m and now it takes me a handful of advil and about the 1st 30 minutes of being awake to get all the creaks and groans out of the joints, so they move freely.

Yes, you'll lose some progress. But you can always gain it back, and still have the full use of a pain-free body when you're older.  And I like the suggestion of starting back with some total body conditioning to balance structure and function before/when/as you start back to your martial arts.

Good luck, and lay low.

Dr. Dave


----------

